# Capstan winch



## alderman (Oct 21, 2018)

Reloader said:


> I recently posted some pics of some property I’m working on buying. On the property are several decks of mixed species wood that were slated to be chipped, but the chipper dropped the ball and never got it done. I’m hoping to turn as much of it as possible into firewood.
> I’m not spry enough to be clamoring around on top of a log deck with a chainsaw so I have been thinking about purchasing a capstan winch to slide the logs off the top of the deck and to the road. The pull is only about 40’ so I am basically only pulling them far enough to get them on the ground.
> Most of the wood is under 20” diameter but there are a few larger pieces. There is a good anchor stump across from two of the decks, but on one of them I would likely have to anchor off of my truck.
> I looked at the Simpson winch, but I am thinking the larger Portable winch would best suit my needs if a capstan winch would work in this situation.
> ...






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

